# Pup



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You can check for a Golden rescue in your area and apply with them directly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Contact the Group closest to where you live-

Rescue Clubs by State-Absolutely Golden


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

It isn't a good idea to put your phone number on a public forum, I am guessing you are a young person?


----------

